# Some photos of my new 90G tank.



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Charged up my better camera and took a few pictures. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice

Have you tried to raise the Otto fry?


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Oto fry! That is so cool! Do they reproduce frequently in your tank? What is the survival rate to adulthood?


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

solarz said:


> Oto fry! That is so cool! Do they reproduce frequently in your tank? What is the survival rate to adulthood?


This is actually the first time I keep oto cats. I think I have one female. Noticed the spawning behaviour a few weeks ago. So far I found 5 fries on my glass. It's been several days now and they seem to be doing well and getting bigger. The female's belly is still very large, so I expect more fries to come. I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks for the interests!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

baozi2089 said:


> This is actually the first time I keep oto cats. I think I have one female. Noticed the spawning behaviour a few weeks ago. So far I found 5 fries on my glass. It's been several days now and they seem to be doing well and getting bigger. The female's belly is still very large, so I expect more fries to come. I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks for the interests!


Did you have to put the eggs into a spawning box or something? Or did they hatch without any intervention on your part?


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

solarz said:


> Did you have to put the eggs into a spawning box or something? Or did they hatch without any intervention on your part?


All natural. I didn't even see the eggs. My tank is relatively safe because my discus only eats the food I feed them. The only thing it was deemed to be the threat was that damselfly larvae which I removed. I plan to raise them in my tank, as there are some algae on the glass and they seem quite happy eating their way out of that. I can already notice size difference since I discovered them yesterday. Pretty fired up!


----------



## baozi2089 (May 17, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Nice
> 
> Have you tried to raise the Otto fry?


Never tried before, as it is my first time keeping oto cats. But I plan on keeping these in my tank as there's no potential threat and the water parameter is relatively stable.


----------

